# Powerpoint 2003: Textbox-Formatierung ändert sich beim Kopieren



## HAL (31. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte Textboxen (bzw. eine Gruppe von Objekten inklusive Textboxen) von einer Präsentation in eine andere kopieren. Wenn ich die Textboxen in der Zielpräsentation einfüge, sind die Schriftgrössen plötzlich anders als in der Ursprungspräsentation. Die Objekte sollen aber einfach genau so übernommen werden, wie sie in der Ursprungspräsentation sind. Die "Paste as..."-Optionen gibt es nicht bei Textboxen bzw. Objektgruppen.

Es könnte sein, dass das Problem mit dem Design-Template zusammenhängt, dass einem hier in der Firma beim Erstellen von Präsentationen aufgezwungen wird. (Allerdings wird die Schriftgrösse, auf die der Text in den Boxen beim kopieren geändert wird, im template sonst nirgends verwendet, d.h. vielleicht liegt das Problem auch wo anders.) Bezüglich des Design-Templates: kann ich irgendwie einstellen, das bei einer schon existierenden Präsentation das Template nicht mehr auf neue Objekte angewandt wird?

Hat jemand eine Idee, ich ich mein Problem lösen kann? Ich habe schon ausgiebig gegoogled, vielleicht fehlen mir aber die richtigen Suchwörter.

Edit: Das Problem tritt nur bei manchen, bestimmten Textboxen auf. Ich habe aber noch keine regelmässigkeit gefunden, die auf den Fehler schliessen liesse...

Vielen Dank!


----------

